# Smoking with Mesquite-heartwood vs whole chunks



## omegadog12 (Aug 1, 2016)

Have a crazy question. I'm about to pull the trigger on a Karubeque C-60 and now looking at various woods. Came across mesquite heartwood ("no bark or sapwood"). Anyone with any experience with this? Any thoughts on whole mesquite vs mesquite heartwood? Any thoughts on adding mesquite at the end of smoking instead of at the beginning (saw a post about starting with hickory/oak and later finishing with mesquite to add layers of flavor). I suspect that this is a matter of taste, but I would appreciate comments from the Keepers of the Blue Smoke!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2016)

Interesting Pit! Will be looking forward to your review. On the wood. While Bark is not the first choice, any part of the wood that is burnt cleanly will give good flavor. Kind of like, What taste better? Sea Salt or Fleur du Sel hand harvested by Auburn Haired, Blue Eyed French Virgins only during the Full Moon of August...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Hunk of meat with Rub and Mesquite Smoke, are you really going to taste the difference?...JJ


----------



## omegadog12 (Aug 1, 2016)

Point Taken!! Thanks. I have been known to sweat the details too much instead of just having fun. Let's get the blue smoke started!

    OmegaDog12


----------

